# wall mounted aquariums & wall fish bowls



## fishnut1

What does everyone think about wall aquariums and wall mounted fish tanks? Good, bad? The website is www.thewallaquarium.com I've got two regular aquariums, 10 and 45 gal. and a wall aquarium. I started and have been working on this online store (www.thewallaquarium.com) that sells wall aquariums and I am curious to know what everyone thinks about it and the other aquariums that are on it. Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

I can't see how you can justify 4.5" of space front to back for a fish - ANY fish. Explain to me how that isn't stress-inducing and cruel? I'm sorry fishnut, but I would never buy a product like that.


----------



## bgoodwins

Nice first post. Advertising much? You're barkin up the wrong tree here buddy, people here are pretty smart and deep into the hobby. Go try some other forum where people aren't nearly as well educated.


----------



## bgoodwins

Your website is pretty tacky by the way. A majority of your products do not give acceptable conditions to their inhabitants. Insufficient surface area, volume, and lack of filtration options (especially the bowls for goldfish, are you kidding me? I have goldfish that are over a foot long and probably weigh 3+ pounds, in a 2 gallon bowl?).


----------



## daFrimpster

maybe some of the "nano" fish like endler's pr some of the microrasbora's would be ok. Not really my cup o' tea though


----------



## tazcrash69

Not for me thanks. 
I would hate to live 24/7 in the bathroom with even my closest friends.


----------



## bgoodwins

But if someone wanted to sell you said friends bathroom, you can bet that person would be fishnut1!


----------



## baz

You got to love the goldfish/betta bowls with goldfish in less than a gallon of water. This site is beyond tacky, its disgusting.

I'm suprised that the toilet tank isn't being sold on this site.


----------



## Boz

Tough crowd here, eh fishnut? 
The "bowls" don't have volume info, so it's hard to tell if anything could comfortably live in them. The wall-mounted tanks are completely inappropriate for living creatures. Most people think less than a 2-3 g. space is too small even for a betta. Definitely not goldfish, which are probably in the top five most abused aqaurium fish on the market. 

I'm curious, do you keep fish yourself? I'm thinking probably not, as most fishkeepers would not promote those types of items. There are much better retailers you could work for that would actually promote healthy environments for fish. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Lori, read the first post again. Fishnut has a 10 and a 45, AND one of the wall mounted tanks. AND is the one that decided to start the business. Holy moly.

We really are the bearers of bad news, aren't we? At first when I was reading about the wall mounted tanks, I thought it was some sort of LCD screen that would display one of those screen saver type programs of an aquarium. If they were reasonably priced, I might actually buy one of those. Real fish? In THAT? no way.


----------



## Boz

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Lori, read the first post again. Fishnut has a 10 and a 45, AND one of the wall mounted tanks. AND is the one that decided to start the business. Holy moly.
> 
> We really are the bearers of bad news, aren't we? At first when I was reading about the wall mounted tanks, I thought it was some sort of LCD screen that would display one of those screen saver type programs of an aquarium. If they were reasonably priced, I might actually buy one of those. Real fish? In THAT? no way.


Ahh, thanks, Jen. I saw the title and already knew what it was, as I get ads for those on my site as well, so I passed over the fact that he's keeping fish as well, which surprises me. I can't even imagine keeping a water bug in one of those things.

However, he did ask for advice, so hopefully he'll come back and see this thread and realize that what he's attempting to sell will not be positively viewed by the masses.


----------



## fishnut1

*haha*

Well, you guys are harsh, but I can handle it. I asked for your input, and I got it, thanks. Although I don't agree with some if it, but that's ok. And you probably didn't notice that some of the wall aquariums hold up to 20 gallons of water... and I never said anything about putting large fish in it, but you can maintain a healthy fish environment, ph, temperature, in the aquariums. 
Just curious by the way, how do you tell if a fish is healthy...? Stress meter? Because if you can set up a tank and have all the appropriate levels of ph and nitrate/nitrite. And the fish stay healthy, good color, etc, who is to say the fish aren't happy? ( and I definitely agree with some things, like limited fish, etc, I don't think many fish, or fish that get big should be kept in them. ( I have seen saltwater setups kept and maintained in wall aquariums also) I look forward to your negative comments


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Cover. Fish get scared, they dart for cover. They need it to feel secure and safe. Without it, like say if they were pinned between two glass sheets 4.5" apart... they would NOT feel safe. They try to dart, they hit a wall. Might not kill them right away, but it will. Stress will eat away at them. They will lose their appetites, become MUCH more susceptible to disease, the appetite will go and they will just waste away. Even if you keep the water conditions pristine and they don't die from disease, stressing fish like this is one of the cruelest deaths. Please, if you can, prove me wrong. I'd love to see scientifically documented cases of fish living out to their full lifespan and growing to their maximum size without stunting (even if they are tiny fish) in a setup like this. You have personal experience - how long have you had the tank? If it is more than 8 years, and you STILL have some of your original zebra danios, then we'll talk.


----------



## fshfanatic

never would I purchase such a tank.. AFAIAK the only fish that MIGHT do well in such a tank is a khuli loach


----------



## qazplm25

fishnut1 said:


> Well, you guys are harsh, but I can handle it. I asked for your input, and I got it, thanks. Although I don't agree with some if it, but that's ok. And you probably didn't notice that some of the wall aquariums hold up to 20 gallons of water... and I never said anything about putting large fish in it, but you can maintain a healthy fish environment, ph, temperature, in the aquariums


Wow Some hold up to 20 gallons! ALSO they ONLY cost $2,499.95. Wow if I can but 5 goldfish in a 2 gallon bowl lets see here... I can fit 50 Goldfish in this wonderful tank!
~~
Seriously this is very cruel. Even if it holds a lot of volume, since its only 4.5 inches wide, the thing would have to be gigantic, costing much more money on a tank capable of housing almost nothing happily.
~~
I'm kinda running low on money so I will buy this tank. What a great deal!!! It is the smallest AND cheapest tank. It only cost $299.95 and for that sum of money it gives me a whopping 2 gallons worth of space. I could put almost any fish I want in here... I know lets put a pair of Clownfishes just like nemo in this tank.


----------



## James From Cali

*Very long post*



qazplm25 said:


> Wow Some hold up to 20 gallons! ALSO they ONLY cost $2,499.95. Wow if I can but 5 goldfish in a 2 gallon bowl lets see here... I can fit 50 Goldfish in this wonderful tank!
> ~~
> Seriously this is very cruel. Even if it holds a lot of volume, since its only 4.5 inches wide, the thing would have to be gigantic, costing much more money on a tank capable of housing almost nothing happily.
> ~~
> I'm kinda running low on money so I will buy this tank. What a great deal!!! It is the smallest AND cheapest tank. It only cost $299.95 and for that sum of money it gives me a whopping 2 gallons worth of space. I could put almost any fish I want in here... I know lets put a pair of Clownfishes just like nemo in this tank.


This post made me laugh a bit. The sarcasm is very true though. 

The people that enter your site must not be very well educated, fishnut. If they buy these tanks they must be very ignorant. Where I worked previously we had those wall mounted tanks and I was simply disgusted. The Gourami had to go up and do a flip to turn around, the Danios were hitting the glass and sides, and the worst part is there is not cover. 

The only thing I have ever used a fish bowl for was for fish eggs and/or Ghost shrimp breeding. But the fish bowl was roughly 3g's, with heater and filter. 



Your Site said:


> The Aussie Panoramic Wall Mounted Aquarium
> 
> $1,299.95 (Check our online store for exact pricing wall aquarium sale prices)
> Dimensions: 69.0" x 15.7" x 4.5"
> Volume: 10.5 gallons
> Weight: 59 lbs.


Why not just get a regular 10g tank for like a 1/100 less than that. And if you want, customize your own buy building one. Simply not worth it.



your site said:


> The Contemporary line of wall-mounted aquariums are made with a cutting edge design are built with only the best materials. These wall-mounted aquariums are a chic and hip addition to any home or office decor.


Sure it sounds nice and thats why people buy them. They want something thats trendy. Another trendy thing is Rimless tanks that sit on a stand .



Your Site said:


> These wall aquariums are an amazing conversation piece and a great space-saving addition to any room. These wall-mounted aquariums are sure to please the senses. They take the beauty of an everyday aquarium and turn it into a work of art...literally!


Conversation piece: Yes. They are nice looking. People will talk about them and want one. Another way you make your money. They please our senses but what about the inhabitants of the tank???? Are they pleaed with it. I hghly doubt this. I would not even put a shrimp in those tanks, and shrimp take up nothing.



Your Site said:


> They are hanging fish tanks with beautiful design and color. You can decorate your new aquarium with any ornaments, gravel, sea rocks or shells that you like. Customize your wall aquarium any way you want. At only 4.5" deep and with up to 21 gallons of water, our Contemporary line of wall aquariums create a spectacular world for a variety of aquatic life.


People that add sea shells and what not dont know the affeects of what the shells can do. They will add the shells and it can cause a pH crash/spike. This is very stressful on the fish. The only time I would say add anything from the sea is if you have Saltwater fish(which still wont do well in these tanks) or if its driftwood from the beach and then you boil it/bake it/soak it and wait til things clear up. 

What is 4.5" of space. Come on. A Neon Tetra would hate that. What can you do with it anyway. Some people want to add plants and you know how hard it would be to add plants with 4.5"???? Its hard enough planting a regular 10g. I know.

7" Square Fish Bowl

That would be fine for a Betta IMO. Its the only thing I would buy on your site though. 



Your Site said:


> Fill the fishbowls with water and put betta or *goldfish* in them


WTF are you on. Comet goldfish get a little over a foot and Fancy Goldfish can get up to about 10"!!!

Educate yourself before selling items. You dont have a clue about the size of most fish and what the truly need to be happy. Although they are swimming doesnt nessecarily mean they are happy. We have to eat but does that mean we are happy? We have to work, does that mean we are happy? No. It just means we are dealing with life, and I feel sorry for any fish that has to be put in those wall mounted tanks or those bowls.

Just my few cents.


----------



## sNApple

these are no better than cramming a bunch of fish in a nano tank....:icon_roll 

you guys should be harsh to the people who have nano's


----------



## James From Cali

sNApple said:


> these are no better than cramming a bunch of fish in a nano tank....:icon_roll
> 
> you guys should be harsh to the people who have nano's


IMO, most nanos(referring to 2.5g-5g) have move room front to back and we can add plants for cover. In those tanks(wall mounted) you cannot. There will be little room for the fish to swim. Also most people that keep nano's know their boundaries. Some dont even add fish and do shrimp. Some add fish like Microrasbora, some just keep a Betta. Knowing limits is what you need to pay attention to. In those tanks fish will have problems eventually. That IMO.


----------



## fishnut1

*thanks*

I just wanted to say thanks for the feedback, I really was interested in what you guys thought, even if you despise it I know it wouldn't be very effective for me to advertise on this forum at least. Thanks for the unbiased input.


----------



## bgoodwins

Good call.


----------

